#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >       -

## Esam

-   		 *OSHA General Industry Standards  		- Industrial Hygiene

*                      .                             . 
1-     Recognition :
              .        :




 1.       :
-                    С      .
-               .
             :
-     Inhalation
-          Absorption
-     Ingestion
-      Accidental Injection

        Inhalation          .
   :
    1.        Particulate Matters
2.     Gases and Vapors
 -  :
       -      Dusts
 -      Fumes
 -        Mists
 -        Fibers

:
      -            .
 -         0.1   25 .
 -       10          Non  Respirable
 -         10       Respirable          
        .
:
       -            .
 -          1 .
 -           
 -         
:
 -                             .

:                  .
 -  

    :
PPM

 


Mg/M

 


F/cc

 



   (       ):
TLV-TWA

        8    40  


TLV-STEL

         15    4       .


TLV-C

        .



     :
PEL - TWA

      8    40  .


PEL  STEL

         15    4       .


PEL - C

        .



 

     8 :
 -              8           X            8          .

PEL-TWA = (CaTa + CbTb + .+ CnTn)/ 8
:
      8     100 ppm           :
   -      :   150 ppm
   -     :   75 ppm
   -    4   :   50 ppm
        :
 PEL  TWA = 150 X 2 + 75 X 2 + 50 X 4 /8 = 81.25


                 (100 PPM)         150 PPM   4 .
 -    Physical Hazards
        :
         1-    Heat    .    
         2-     Light
         3-   Noise
         4-   Radiation 
         5 -   Atmospheric Pressure
         6-                               Vibration    
.   :
            -                  .
       -               
 .    Engineering Hazards 
   :
          1-  :  Mechanical Hazards      .
2-   :  Electrical Hazards     .
3-  :  Ergonomics Hazards       .
2-         Evaluation :
      -                        .
 -              .
 -         .
 3-         Control :
               :
         1-  Elimination
2-     Substitution
3-  Isolation 
4-      Engineering Control
5-      Administration Control
6-        Use PPE         


See More:      -

----------

